# Would a Fire HD work as your only tablet?



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

If I understand this correctly, the advantage (purpose?) of Amazon tablets is to utilize Amazon content. But many persons, and I am among them, see the Fire HD as a well-built tablet with good specs, particularly *the retina-like display*, at a great price to satisfy our very frugal souls.

I had bought a 32GB iPad 3, but I couldn't justify its $599 price for the way I would use it, so I returned it. I was pretty intrigued to discover that an 8.9" 32GB Fire HD can be pre-ordered for $369 (almost a 32GB 7" Fire HD difference ). I realize that there are a gazillion more apps for the iPad, it's doubtlessly faster, and I'm sure it has other advantages, but I'm not sure how important or noticeable those things are in my world.

And, of course, Barnes & Noble is coming out with its Nook 9" HD+ model which has a microSD card slot.

I realize that wants and needs and budgets vary from person to person, but if you could buy only one tablet and desired a 9-to-10 inch size and HD display, would the Fire HD satisfy you? If not, what? Is consumption of Amazon content the primary reason to buy a Fire HD? Would the difference between the iPad and the Fire HD be such that you would spend the extra $230?

Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

in my life, I don't need a tablet to be an alternate computer, I use mine as a media device, and so the Fire is PERFECT for me. DH has an iPad 1, that he only uses for music & games, so a Fire would have been perfect for him, IF it had been out when the iPad 1 came out. Heck he has the Kindle app on it, and the Amazon MP3 App on it.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> in my life, I don't need a tablet to be an alternate computer, I use mine as a media device, and so the Fire is PERFECT for me. DH has an iPad 1, that he only uses for music & games, so a Fire would have been perfect for him, IF it had been out when the iPad 1 came out. Heck he has the Kindle app on it, and the Amazon MP3 App on it.


I think that was probably the reason as much as any that I returned the iPad 3--I'm usually on my computer.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

That's the same question I am asking myself. I bought a Fire HD to really try it out and see if a Fire could replace my iPad 1 eventually. Since iPads are so expensive it's worth looking into before updating to a new iPad. I haven't come to a conclusion yet of course, but I'll be interested to see how it compares over time. I would definitely need the larger Fire if I were replacing the iPad of course. But the 7" one gives me a nice idea of what it can do and if I like it. I had problems with the web browser yesterday, but maybe that was a fluke. I have really liked everything else on it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I still think that to compare the iPad to the Fire HD, it's better to wait for the Fire HD 8.9 comes out in Nov. to compare it with. The larger one may have a more powerful engine than the smaller 1. I am waiting to get both my Fire HD Tablets. I have the original Fire & the iPad 2. I spend hours using both, reading here & other sites, reading email, & reading books on the Fire, listening to music on the Fire, etc.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> That's the same question I am asking myself. I bought a Fire HD to really try it out and see if a Fire could replace my iPad 1 eventually. Since iPads are so expensive it's worth looking into before updating to a new iPad. I haven't come to a conclusion yet of course, but I'll be interested to see how it compares over time. I would definitely need the larger Fire if I were replacing the iPad of course. But the 7" one gives me a nice idea of what it can do and if I like it. I had problems with the web browser yesterday, but maybe that was a fluke. I have really liked everything else on it.


Please update your Fire HD experience here, KG, as you continue to get acquainted with it.. I am very interested in your perspective. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW I'm traveling this weekend with only phone, kindle, and Fire. I've not found any thing I NEED to so that I can't.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

No, I don't think the fire would work as my only tablet. I find I am always on my iPad , I love my apps and just use it every day. I seldom use my laptop. I have a fire, and find I don't like surfing the Internet on it, I will either read a book on it, or watch shows, when I had prime. Maybe the larger fire will work out better.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

luvmykindle3 said:


> No, I don't think the fire would work as my only tablet. I find I am always on my iPad , I love my apps and just use it every day. I seldom use my laptop. I have a fire, and find I don't like surfing the Internet on it, I will either read a book on it, or watch shows, when I had prime. Maybe the larger fire will work out better.


Is it a matter of the Fire's 7" size that would keep it from being your only tablet, or is it its lack of apps? Or both?


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

It IS my only tablet! I don't see the need for another. I just wanted something to play with and this fits the bill for me.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

As for the 7-inch size, don't forget the HDMI port. If 7-inches is too small, connect up to an lcd monitor. Add a wifi keyboard and a print app ... what else do you need? EverNote takes care of document creation or there are other apps, I think, that will allow you to create docs. Will it replace a desktop (or even a laptop)? Probably not, but then they aren't really supposed to. But I think the Fire HD is a perfectly adequate tab. YMMV, of course.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Please update your Fire HD experience here, KG, as you continue to get acquainted with it.. I am very interested in your perspective. Thanks.


I will keep you posted on my experience and comparison.


----------



## Ladyberyl (Oct 7, 2012)

luvmykindle3 said:


> No, I don't think the fire would work as my only tablet. I find I am always on my iPad ...


I'm in the market for a 7" tablet and the Fire HD is a contender (along with the Nexus 7). My plan is to use it for reading (replacing my regular Kindle) and light gaming (puzzles and such). I may change my mind if the Fire screen is so impressive that it would surpass the iPad' retina screen.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Get thee to a ... Best Buy!  Take a look at them there. We did and found the Fire screen to be noticeably better than all other tabs save, possible, the iPad. For us, price was the deciding factor.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I will keep you posted on my experience and comparison.


Thanks.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Broadus said:


> Please update your Fire HD experience here, KG, as you continue to get acquainted with it.. I am very interested in your perspective. Thanks.


 Yes, I would be interested too!!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

For me personally, no.  I have an iPad2 (Wi-Fi only, 16 GB) and the Kindle Fire (original; really my daughter's but I use it all the time, too  ).  I find that I very much prefer to do anything internet/web related on my iPad.  Yes, partly because of the larger screen--I prefer larger screens (I'm typing this response on my 17" screen laptop   ).  But I find using the internet on the Fire to be somewhat sluggish (and this is using the same Wi-Fi connections, routers, etc.).  And the overall touch interface of the Fire is also sluggish for me as well--lots of times I have to double tap, or swipe, or even though I touch the exact line/word/spot on the screen of whatever I want to go to, it registers instead whatever happens to be just above or below it.  It's a bit frustrating, but I take it all in stride as I realize that it is a 7" screen vs. my iPad's 9+" screen, that it's a $199 vs. $499 (when I got it) price difference, etc.  

I realize though, that the $299 8.9" Fire HD tablet is supposed to be faster, and obviously it's bigger than the 7" Fire, and the touch interface is improved and all that, but I also get frustrated with the limited app selection in the Amazon ecosystem vs. Apple's ecosystem.  So with all of what I've said in mind, the Fire HD (either size) could not work as my only tablet.  Actually, the only thing I use my daughter's Fire for is reading, and that's it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That's really helpful, and it's what I was beginning to think too!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I currently have a 7" Galaxy Tab Plus, and am debating on whether to get one of the 8.9" Fires when they come out.  The increased screen resolution is very tempting, but lack of an SD card and the limited Amazon app store are definite minuses for me.  My current tablet has 32GB onboard, and I have a 64GB MicroSDXC card in it as well.  I don't think I could get by with just 16GB or 32GB onboard storage.  I keep all my music, pics, and non-Kindle documents on the SD card, since the internal storage is about 75% full with apps, Audible files, Kindle content, Zinio content and Google Play magazine content.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

Personally I like a bigger tab and smaller ereader.
Tabs are replacing laptops here at my house we went from 4 laptops to 1 and it's basically storage and to print etc

I am debating on getting the 7 inch high def or just keep the reg fire (can hand to kids lol)
Or just grab a diff tab or just wait it out (I'm so inpatient lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

I have reg iPad 2 I am grabbing iPad mini if it comes... So yea waiting it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

The original questions
YeS the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 would satisfy me this is why I'm skipping the fire HD 7, I have the 1st one and not a problem with it.
I am a major amazon shopper,a prime member, love how it has HDMI and BLUTOOTH I personally see it as an easy iPad replacement!
Nook as well and it's about TIME IPad can be shaken down! It's overpriced considering it has a HUGE App Store we all shop in and MUST shop in!

The fire you ""can"" put in a NOOK app(I have it) and whatever you wish!
Third party apps... Very easy.
Im going for it.
IPad Mini maybe depends on price and I def want the fire 8.9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

Nook tab is not offering a camera and I want to Skype or OOvOo so that's a deal breaker for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

There's not a ""limited"" amazon store.
I got getjar and downloaded a bunch of stuff.I also found what I use the fire for I don't really need to venture out of amazon anyways cause I use it mostly for reading... I need a regular kindle again. My K3 broke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my iPad1 as my primary computer and most of the time as my only computer.  The desktop goes weeks without me using it.  If hubby didn't try to use it now and then for email, it would never get turned on.  

I've got a Fire 4G on order; am eager to see if it will replace the iPad.  I'm thinking it will be my "go out" device.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I currently have a 7" Galaxy Tab Plus, --- My current tablet has 32GB onboard, and I have a 64GB MicroSDXC card in it as well. I don't think I could get by with just 16GB or 32GB onboard storage. I keep all my music, pics, and non-Kindle documents on the SD card, since the internal storage is about 75% full with apps, Audible files, Kindle content, Zinio content and Google Play magazine content.


I have this same Tab, with 32gb on board and 32gb card and wouldn't trade it for anything else. Does everything I could want. Tried a fire and gave it as a gift as it was too limited for me.


----------

